# My New PD 1911 Gunsite model



## airbornerangerboogie (Feb 10, 2007)

Took my awhile but I finally got one. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pistol you have there. That's what I was looking for when I got mine but there was none at the show that day. I ended up with the SC-PD Commander and I am real fond of it. Good luck with yours.


----------

